# Windows 8.2



## Melvis (Nov 21, 2013)

Not sure if this was already posted sorry if it was.



Although Windows 8.1 has just been released, Microsoft has apparently listened to its customers feedback of the newly updated operating system and will implement the required features and fixes in the next update, which is scheduled for January 2014.

Microsoft is said to bring back the Start Menu, one of the main features and the biggest disappointment in Windows 8. Although the 8.1 update brought back the apparent Start menu button, it only takes the user to the Metro UI instead of opening up the familiar drawer found in previous Windows version. Windows 8.2 however is said to fix this feature and bring back the Start Menu which we are all familiar with.

Internet Explorer will get a boost as well, having to release with the latest developments in the speed of loading pages increase. Windows 8.1 introduced the new Internet Explorer 11, but it did not look or feel (in terms of performance) anything better than previous versions.

Lastly, Microsoft will restore the File Explorer library by default in the new version of Windows 8.2. It could be incorporated in the current version of the operating system, but Microsoft tech support has been written so many questions about where it can be configured in, so Redmond decided to show the File Explorer by default.

Microsoft is expected to release the Windows 8.2 update in January 2014 and, as Windows 8.2, it will come as a free update through the Windows Store application.


http://www.eteknix.com/windows-8-2-come-big-changes-january-2014/


----------



## Kaynar (Nov 21, 2013)

Soooo... slowly and steadily they are getting there... but still who needs an OS that keeps running everything you close in the background instead of shutting down the app...

And yeah, I tried IE11 and its terrible, youtube takes ages to load and there is still no way I can block the stupid ads.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2013)

windows 8.2:

makes me think of the sims games.


get everything how you want, new version comes out without any of the cool stuff. pay for DLC to get it all added back in.


----------



## z1tu (Nov 21, 2013)

Mussels said:


> windows 8.2:
> 
> makes me think of the sims games.
> 
> ...



Except it's a free update, at least give them that.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2013)

z1tu said:


> Except it's a free update, at least give them that.



was it MCE or WMP that you had to buy to get back in win8? either way. one of those was cut and put back as DLC out of dickery.


----------



## z1tu (Nov 21, 2013)

Mussels said:


> was it MCE or WMP that you had to buy to get back in win8? either way. one of those was cut and put back as DLC out of dickery.



I have long lost trust in Microsoft to do things for it's users but whenever I see a free update like this I acknowledge it as a good thing since it's among the very few things that they do.


----------



## erixx (Nov 21, 2013)

Ms "problem" is it broad audience (from kids to enterprises) and configurations scattered all around the OS, now even more with Metro. How many ways are there to get to the network, printer, files, or video settings? Dozens!
I would say, keep metro, but centralize all the settings in old/new control panel. 
Turn Metro view into "programs" view (as it is)
Turn Desktop into "Super-Files" view, keeping the Metro looks, not the old desktop, but with the functions we all know since decades.
Add "Control Panel" view for maximum configuration productivity.

i believe these 3 visions of interaction with the OS cover all. They may call it "3D Windows" and I would not file them for patent issues with me, lol.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 21, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> I tried IE11 and its terrible, youtube takes ages to load and there is still no way I can block the stupid ads.



I have been using IE11 on Windows 7 Pro with out any such issue with load times. Maybe your internet is slow or one of the hops is pooping on you.


----------



## qubit (Nov 21, 2013)

Mussels said:


> windows 8.2:
> 
> makes me think of the sims games.
> 
> ...


You cynic.  I'm with you on this one, too.

It's obvious that Microsoft's strategy has backfired spectacularly, so they're having to release "new" versions returning the old, missed features a bit at a time to make it look like they don't have quite as much egg on their faces as they do.

I wonder if F8 is coming back? Why remove an important troubleshooting tool like this in the first place?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2013)

I hope 8.2 is not a full install like 8.1 was if so I will hold out until I NEED to format cause start8 is working find ATM


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 21, 2013)

So in 8.3 we get aero?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 21, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> So in 8.3 we get aero?



Naw.. In 8.3 we'll get back the dvd player in all version for.. Wait for it.. "*FREE!*".. lol


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Naw.. In 8.3 we'll get back the dvd player in all version for.. Wait for it.. "*FREE!*".. lol



of course, and it ships with surface pro 3 that doesnt support optical drives in any fashion. you're not that uncool you'd watch media thats NOT from a paid streaming service are you? geez get with the times and our new metro interface where EVERYTHING IS SUBCRIPTIONS.

oh and new avatar. suck it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 21, 2013)

Mussels said:


> of course, and it ships with surface pro 3 that doesnt support optical drives in any fashion. you're not that uncool you'd watch media thats NOT from a paid streaming service are you? geez get with the times and our new metro interface where EVERYTHING IS SUBCRIPTIONS.
> 
> oh and new avatar. suck it.



I know right! They should make a Subscription to allow you to buy Subscriptions and just maybe we could get that subscription in tiers like "*Good/home*","*Better/Pro*","*Best/ultimate*"! lol You can't buy Windows 9 Pro with the "Home" subscription.. You'll have to upgrade your home subscription base to pro to do that... lol We better stop.. we are giving MS a lot of good ideas!..lol 





			
				MS said:
			
		

> See that they already want it!


----------



## Frick (Nov 21, 2013)

qubit said:


> It's obvious that Microsoft's strategy has backfired spectacularly, so they're having to release "new" versions returning the old, missed features a bit at a time to make it look like they don't have quite as much egg on their faces as they do.



I wouldn't say so, plenty of people like Metro. I don't want to get into a discussion about it, it's just not as bad as you want it to be.

Anyway is this confirmed? It seems unlikely to me. At best they would add it as an option (preferebly hidden deeeeeeeeep in some obscure settings somewhere). They wouldn't ditch Metro, not now. Windows Everywhere and all that, and they are getting there.

I sort of hope it's not true actually. Partly because of the nerdrage, and also because things have to change, and the Start Screen is not exactly bad. What they need to work on, and decide, is how to treat high res multimonitor systems. No windows makes little sense for such users.


----------



## qubit (Nov 21, 2013)

Mussels said:


> oh and new avatar. suck it.


You need one with a hot babe and breasts, like my one.


----------



## Frick (Nov 21, 2013)

qubit said:


> You need one with a hot babe and breasts, like my one.









I really wish I could turn of the avatars, all this softcore porn is annoying.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 21, 2013)

you can turn avatars off... unless the new forum software took it away...


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 21, 2013)

Frick said:


> I really wish I could turn of the avatars, all this softcore porn is annoying.



nice one Frick xD


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2013)

Mussels said:


> was it MCE or WMP that you had to buy to get back in win8? either way. one of those was cut and put back as DLC out of dickery.


 
It was Media Center they took out and you had to purchase.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Nov 21, 2013)

So in essence this is ... Windows 7 SP2 ?  GG Microsoft.

I guess my only reason to upgrade eventually is to eek out some more framerates for BF4.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 21, 2013)

So I'm going to need help understanding here.  It seems like MS isn't communicating internally again.

In the US they're selling people on the idea that a tablet can "be about gaming and serious work" as long as you can attach a keyboard.  They're also selling the "new windows" as a unified experience.

They've got the unique ability to say, in their commercials, that tablets can rival laptops, and the "proof" is that windows looks the same from phone to tablet to desktop.

That's interesting.  There's the inference that a tablet can deliver enough computing performance to make the desktop PC an irrelevance.  The other inference I draw is that the touch interface is the only concern that people should consider.  


While pursuing these ads, they're forced to release updates to Windows 8.  These forced updates aren't improvements, in so much as they are concessions to users wanting a different experience from different primary inputs.  My computer should have an interface that fits a keyboard and mouse, but my touch screen phone has to work correctly there.

I find the dichotomy difficult to reconcile, but at the same time approve of the concession to bring the Windows 8 performance into a UI more akin to Windows 7.  Maybe I'll check out 8.3, but for the time being the metro UI and some of the sillier decisions MS has been making (forced app store, unique directx for windows 8, and forcing metro when it was always possible to have a more familiar UI) have soured me.

Two claps for making Windows 8 better.  Ten smirks for it taking this long to realize the folly in some of your actions MS.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 21, 2013)

Mussels said:


> was it MCE or WMP that you had to buy to get back in win8? either way. one of those was cut and put back as DLC out of dickery.




You didn't have to buy any of them. You just downloaded them from their site.

If real start menu is back, I will be one of the very few who will continue to use the Start Screen. Imagine that people, adapting to change.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You didn't have to buy any of them. You just downloaded them from their site.
> 
> If real start menu is back, I will be one of the very few who will continue to use the Start Screen. Imagine that people, adapting to change.


 
Actually, that was only true for the first 90 days after initial sale, if I recall the amount of time correctly.  They were very specific about you only having a limited amount of time to get Media Center free.  After that you had to pay to get it back (among other things) in the pro pack upgrade if you didn't get the Pro version.


----------



## FX-GMC (Nov 21, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You didn't have to buy any of them. You just downloaded them from their site.
> 
> If real start menu is back, I will be one of the very few who will continue to use the Start Screen. Imagine that people, adapting to change.



I second that.  The old fashioned start menu that could never display all of the information/shortcuts my start screen currently does.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 21, 2013)

rtwjunkie said:


> Actually, that was only true for the first 90 days after initial sale, if I recall the amount of time correctly.  They were very specific about you only having a limited amount of time to get Media Center free.  After that you had to pay to get it back (among other things) in the pro pack upgrade if you didn't get the Pro version.



Welll...........


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2013)

@MxPhenom 216: LOL! I stand partially corrected then, as they must have decided to put it back into 8.1 (which I still haven't upgraded to from 8 yet).  There must have been alot of complaints, I bet.

EDIT:  This is even funnier...becayse you and I are talking about two separate things.  You're on Media Player, I'm talking about Media Center, which is indeed a paid add-on no matter how you look at it:


----------



## Frick (Nov 21, 2013)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> So I'm going to need help understanding here.  It seems like MS isn't communicating internally again.
> 
> In the US they're selling people on the idea that a tablet can "be about gaming and serious work" as long as you can attach a keyboard.  They're also selling the "new windows" as a unified experience.
> 
> ...



See this is why I won't believe this until I hear more about it or see it. It goes against so many things they've fought for in recent years.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 21, 2013)

Did someone say.... "START MENU" ????


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 21, 2013)

You have to love it, forcing their 'updated' OS on us and then having to back down and give us what we said we wanted in the first place.

Anyway, they are biding their time, and soon they will have assimilated the next generation of users to conform to their way of thinking (Common Core), and all this nonsense about choice will be but a distant memory.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 22, 2013)

Arctucas said:


> You have to love it, forcing their 'updated' OS on us and then having to back down and give us what we said we wanted in the first place.
> 
> Anyway, they are biding their time, and soon they will have assimilated the next generation of users to conform to their way of thinking (Common Core), and all this nonsense about choice will be but a distant memory.



When did they force anything on us? its not like you are required to use windows 8 for anything. You still have windows 7 support as much as you did before.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm looking forward into testing windows 8.2 out.
I wonder what other tweaks they will make to it.

Still on 7 currently. But in testing windows 8.1 games/game benchmarks run better.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wait I havent tried it yet but is this real? You cant play a DVD natively in 8.1?


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 22, 2013)

Thing is less and less people have optical drives and they have to pay a license to the codecs and if less people have optical drives it gets more expensive for them to maintain support. 

Blame the company that owns the codec for charging a lot....


----------



## Protagonist (Nov 22, 2013)

And the exclusive feature is...  Direct X 12.0 and shader model 6.0 and D3D6 so i guess we will need new GPUs to take full advantage too


----------



## qubit (Nov 22, 2013)

Frick said:


> I really wish I could turn of the avatars, all this softcore porn is annoying.


Now that's got to be the perviest avatar evva.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> When did they force anything on us? its not like you are required to use windows 8 for anything. You still have windows 7 support as much as you did before.



Of course not, except if one wished to use the latest Microsoft OS, then one was forced to accept (what is in my personal opinion) the crap that is the Immersive UI and the other (my opinion) crap that was included, notwithstanding the improvements (as negligible as they are).

And is Microsoft not wanting to discontinue support of Windows 7 sooner that they have with past Operating Systems? Or is that just a vicious rumor?

You obviously are in favor the new paradigm, so I must cautiously refrain from making less than favorable comments about it, lest I be branded a 'hater' or 'ignorant' or 'old and unwilling to change' or any of the other insults bandied about by those who somehow cannot accept that others have an opinion about Windows 8 that differs from their own, correct?


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 22, 2013)

You can easily turn those off with start 8 or whatever.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 23, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> When did they force anything on us? its not like you are required to use windows 8 for anything. You still have windows 7 support as much as you did before.



I think that its hard these days to find any laptop/desktop in your local electronics store that has Windows 7, there ALL windows 8 now. And i get alot of people asking me can I put 7 back on this computer? and I say yes but trying to a find a retail copy of 7 is near impossible now down under.

So in a way yes they are forcing Windows 8 on us.


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 23, 2013)

Eh, wipe the shit and Linux the drive. You'd be surprised how few problems you have after that.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Arctucas said:


> Of course not, except if one wished to use the latest Microsoft OS, then one was forced to accept (what is in my personal opinion) the crap that is the Immersive UI and the other (my opinion) crap that was included, notwithstanding the improvements (as negligible as they are).



Since what you seem to think is crap that you are forced to use is really all that is improved with the latest OS, why would you wish to use the latest Microsoft OS?



Arctucas said:


> And is Microsoft not wanting to discontinue support of Windows 7 sooner that they have with past Operating Systems? Or is that just a vicious rumor?



100% Rumor.  Microsoft has said they have moved to a roughly 10 year life cycle for almost all their products.  This includes Windows 7.  It was released in July 2009 and the EOL date is Jan 2020, just over 10 years.

XP was pretty much their longest supported desktop OS, when it goes EOL it will have been supported for about 13 years.  However, other than XP, most OSes have gone EOL around 10 years after their release or less.

98 = ~8 Years
WinME = ~6 Years
Win NT4.0 = ~8 Years
2000 = ~10.5 Years
Vista = ~10.5 Years
Win7 = ~10 Years
Win8 = ~10 Years


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeh, makes me laugh that people are so fixated with the start menu/start screen. Windows 8 motors......it takes no time whatsoever to get your head around how it works and is impressing me more and more each day I use it.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 24, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Since what you seem to think is crap that you are forced to use is really all that is improved with the latest OS, why would you wish to use the latest Microsoft OS?
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> ...


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 24, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> You can easily turn those off with start 8 or whatever.



Yes, and I can take a 1972 Chevy Vega and put a 327 V8 in it and otherwise modify it to make a street rod...


----------



## qubit (Nov 24, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Microsoft has said they have moved to a roughly 10 year life cycle for almost all their products.  This includes Windows 7.  It was released in July 2009 and the EOL date is Jan 2020, just over 10 years.



That's quite an impressive support period, especially given that revenue from new sales only lasts for the first few years. W7 is basically a dead loss for them now, the paid support some companies are willing to pay notwithstanding.

Of course, from the vendor's perspective, the optimum business model would be to discontinue support the minute the new product is released and have everyone move to the new product immediately. And of course, this can't happen in the real world. I'm applying this statement to any software vendor of any product, not just our particular example.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 24, 2013)

Arctucas said:


> Yes, and I can take a 1972 Chevy Vega and put a 327 V8 in it and otherwise modify it to make a street rod...



so you would miss out on the following:


Improved file explorer UI with more options
Improved file transfer dialog with speed graph
Proper multimonitor taskbar and wallpaper support
Built in .iso mounting and burning
Better task manager with more info
OSD volume controls/display
Built in Hyper-V (previously only avalible in server releases) Please note: however it is a bit stripped down


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have to admit that helped me when I adjusted to 8 DAT BUILT IN ISO MOUNT


----------



## Jetster (Nov 24, 2013)

Arctucas said:


> Yes, and I can take a 1972 Chevy Vega and put a 327 V8 in it and otherwise modify it to make a street rod...



But it would still be a 72 Vega


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Arctucas said:


> Generally, I agree with you on most issues discussed on this forum, however; do I need the Start Screen? NO! Is the Start Screen an actual improvement over the Start Menu? In my personal opinion and for my purposes: NO! Do I need the Charms Bar? NO! (this is the most annoying and frustrating 'improvement' of all) Absolutely, most definitely NO! Do I need the Windows Store? Again, a resounding NO! Do I appreciate the 'under-the-hood improvements' in the kernal? YES! That is why I would use the latest iteration of the Microsoft OS, if the all of the 'crap' were removable or defeatable. Hopefully, this explanation of my opinion will help you to understand why I believe too much of Windows 8.x is 'crap'. If not, then, obviously, there is no reason for me to continue...



Meh, the under the hood improvements are very minor at best.

I get what you're saying about most of it being crap, but my point is that you don't have to use Windows 8.  There isn't enough under the hood improvements to make it worth it.



qubit said:


> That's quite an impressive support period, especially given that revenue from new sales only lasts for the first few years. W7 is basically a dead loss for them now, the paid support some companies are willing to pay notwithstanding.
> 
> Of course, from the vendor's perspective, the optimum business model would be to discontinue support the minute the new product is released and have everyone move to the new product immediately. And of course, this can't happen in the real world. I'm applying this statement to any software vendor of any product, not just our particular example.



In reality, Windows 7 is actually selling copies of Windows 8, so it makes sense to continue to support it.  A lot of people are buying Windows 8 license just so they can downgrade to Windows 7.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 24, 2013)

Arctucas said:


> And is Microsoft not wanting to discontinue support of Windows 7 sooner that they have with past Operating Systems? Or is that just a vicious rumor?



As others have said, it's just a rumor.  In fact, sales of Windows 7 in nearly every version are STILL selling through online retailers nearly as fast as Windows 8.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 24, 2013)

DRDNA said:


> I have been using IE11 on Windows 7 Pro with out any such issue with load times. Maybe your internet is slow or one of the hops is pooping on you.


 
I did however notice that Adobe's Flash player does not work well if at all with IE11.


----------



## Drone (Nov 24, 2013)

8.2 .... Meh I want 9!


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 24, 2013)

If this ends up being true, then it is a good thing that microsoft is willing to make changes, in order to appeal to those that have desktops.
Even if it ended-up as a buggy or limited feature, making Metro a choice instead of the norm should have been the way to do it in the first place. That would have pleased both sides and would have given time to adapt to those that currently despise it.
I've made my choice, though. After Win7, I'm going for a linux-based OS.


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 24, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> Soooo... slowly and steadily they are getting there... but still who needs an OS that keeps running everything you close in the background instead of shutting down the app...
> 
> And yeah, I tried IE11 and its terrible, youtube takes ages to load and there is still no way I can block the stupid ads.



Please don't talk shit ~.~

https://adblockplus.org/releases/adblock-plus-11-for-internet-explorer-released








Torrent was on maximum upload + IDM downloading something.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 24, 2013)

Frick said:


> I really wish I could turn of the avatars, all this softcore porn is annoying.


Boy that is some pussy you got there


As for 8.2 nope i think MS is just testing us with 8/8.1 to see how much will update there OS I think in a few years with Win9 we will have to pay them say $25 bucks to update to it sell the base os at $50 and keep charging us for the service packs AKA updates until they get our usall $150 -$200 for the retail OS like Vista /7 sold for ,Also the .1.2 in 8 means service packs guys.



Arctucas said:


> Yes, and I can take a 1972 Chevy Vega and put a 327 V8 in it and otherwise modify it to make a street rod...


 Funny My dad had 2 Vegas and they both had 350`s from the factory in them ...so no not Street Rods.


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 24, 2013)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Boy that is some pussy you got there
> 
> 
> As for 8.2 nope i think MS is just testing us with 8/8.1 to see how much will update there OS I think in a few years with Win9 we will have to pay them say $25 bucks to update to it sell the base os at $50 and keep charging us for the service packs AKA updates until they get our usall $150 -$200 for the retail OS like Vista /7 sold for ,Also the .1.2 in 8 means service packs guys.



I Paid for Orignal windows 39$  upgraded from cracked version. and service packs was always free.


----------



## Kaynar (Nov 25, 2013)

Eroticus said:


> Please don't talk shit ~.~
> 
> https://adblockplus.org/releases/adblock-plus-11-for-internet-explorer-released



ohhh! thanks! finally they made a version for IE..!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 26, 2013)

DRDNA said:


> I did however notice that Adobe's Flash player does not work well if at all with IE11.



Ran into this today on a customers PC she could NOT play videos on yahoo i was getting pissed saw the video was being called by java reinstalled java reinstalled flash a few times rebooted finally looked at the update history and saw IE 11 stepped back down and everything worked



Eroticus said:


> Please don't talk shit ~.~
> 
> https://adblockplus.org/releases/adblock-plus-11-for-internet-explorer-released
> 
> Torrent was on maximum upload + IDM downloading something.


this background plz?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 26, 2013)

the most annoying of windows 8 is the start menu apps that work in the bg.
i mean ffs if i play media from a removable media, i cant safely eject unlesss i go to the task manager and close it.
wtf is that about.

just plain stoopid.


----------



## Frick (Nov 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> the most annoying of windows 8 is the start menu apps that work in the bg.
> i mean ffs if i play media from a removable media, i cant safely eject unlesss i go to the task manager and close it.
> wtf is that about.
> 
> just plain stoopid.



I've seen that feature work once in my life: I had a proper chinese phone with built in memory, if I did not "safely eject" it the file system dissapeared. On everything else I've always been able to just unplug it.

But yeah that is the main issue with Win8: The duality and that you get thrown between desktop and Metro.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 26, 2013)

Frick said:


> I've seen that feature work once in my life: I had a proper chinese phone with built in memory, if I did not "safely eject" it the file system dissapeared. On everything else I've always been able to just unplug it.
> 
> But yeah that is the main issue with Win8: The duality and that you get thrown between desktop and Metro.


its usually fine since caching is off by default. but sometimes some files get corrupt if its in use. thats the problem. did it to my transcend class 10 16gb mmc once and the file system disappeared, but is visibile on the phone for some reason. weird.


----------



## purecain (Nov 26, 2013)

I hate windows 8, I use it for months on end when im out of the uk recouping.... and its shit....lol

windows 7 makes sense, why mess with the way executables work aswell... its just rubarb...


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 26, 2013)

Solaris17 said:


> Ran into this today on a customers PC she could NOT play videos on yahoo i was getting pissed saw the video was being called by java reinstalled java reinstalled flash a few times rebooted finally looked at the update history and saw IE 11 stepped back down and everything worked
> 
> 
> this background plz?


----------



## Frick (Nov 26, 2013)

So no more info anywhere, it's all "they should" and "I want", and it's generally pointing back here. What do we call this?


----------



## qubit (Nov 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> its usually fine since caching is off by default. but sometimes some files get corrupt if its in use. thats the problem. *did it to my transcend class 10 16gb mmc once and the file system disappeared, but is visibile on the phone for some reason. weird.*


There's obviously file system corruption there that the phone is somehow getting over, so I would pull the data off it, reformat and put it back on to prevent permanent loss.

One should run with backups anyway...


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 26, 2013)

qubit said:


> There's obviously file system corruption there that the phone is somehow getting over, so I would pull the data off it, reformat and put it back on to prevent permanent loss.
> 
> One should run with backups anyway...


its just songs and pics which i sync almost everyday, so no biggie


----------



## Nordakbalrem (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone have a guide for removing secure boot from windows 8 machines?  I have 3 new comps that need 7 for unspecified reasons.


----------



## qubit (Dec 1, 2013)

Nordakbalrem said:


> Anyone have a guide for removing secure boot from windows 8 machines?  *I have 3 new comps that need 7 for unspecified reasons.*


Do you mean pirate copies?


----------



## Nordakbalrem (Dec 1, 2013)

qubit said:


> Do you mean pirate copies?


 No I have a legitimate Win7 Enterprise key.  Windows 8 doesn't support the peripherals that I'm using and I need to remove secure boot to install from my thumbdrive.


----------



## qubit (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, if the PC has a secure boot option in the BIOS, switch it off. If it doesn't, then you don't have to do anything.

Now just boot off the USB drive and wipe all partitions from the disc using the W7 setup program. You'll then have a clean disc to install W7 on.

And to state the obvious, make sure there's no data you want to keep on the hard disc before you do any of this.


----------



## Nordakbalrem (Dec 1, 2013)

Here is the thing, it won't disable secure boot, all of the machines are manufactured by ASUS.  I'm not at the physical location and I'm trying to get someone to get in and get me more information on the bios.  All machines are brand new.


----------



## qubit (Dec 1, 2013)

So you can't turn it off? Have you tried installing W7 anyway with it switched on? Does it reject it as unsigned or unauthorized?

If so, then it justifies what myself and others on TPU have been saying for years that secure boot isn't really about security for the user at all, but is really there to prevent competing operating systems from being installed to prevent competition from the likes of Linux and is hence nothing but a dirty scam.

I suspect that if you have no way of getting past it, then you'll be out of luck installing W7 anything else that Microsoft doesn't approve of. 

*EDIT*

If you're stuck, then I suggest posting the model numbers of the computers on here so that members can help you to look for solutions.


----------



## Nordakbalrem (Dec 1, 2013)

qubit said:


> So you can't turn it off? Have you tried installing W7 anyway with it switched on? Does it reject it as unsigned or unauthorized?
> If so, then it justifies what myself and others on TPU have been saying for years that secure boot isn't really about security for the user at all, but is really there to prevent competing operating systems from being installed to prevent competition from the likes of Linux and is hence nothing but a dirty scam.
> I suspect that if you have no way of getting past it, then you'll be out of luck installing W7 anything else that Microsoft doesn't approve of.


I had a dell purchased a few months ago, it was much easier to remove 8 from. I'm thinking I need to Flash the bios of this batch of computers and put something older in there. I'm not sure if it is the make or if windows requirements for secure boot are getting stricter. If I remember I'll post on here if the windows 7 DVD comes up unsigned. I'm currently waiting until the morning when I'll have someone there.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 3, 2013)

H82LUZ73 said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> Funny My dad had 2 Vegas and they both had 350`s from the factory in them ...so no not Street Rods.



http://chevyvega.wikia.com/wiki/V8_Vegas

_*The Vega was not offered with a factory V8 option*_

OK...


----------

